# Hi from Berlin!



## Phrosty (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello everyone

*short version:*
I'm a 35 yr old guy from Berlin with quite serious ambitions to turn making music into as big a part as possible in my life.

*longer version:*
I have somewhat recently stopped pretending that it's not music that I want to do.
So March this year (2013) I got myself a little ProTools setup and began my journey of learning whatever I could get my hands on. I do have the musical background of having played classical piano for seven years when I was a kid and then later on started playing drums, but unfortunately never got a full fledged music education. I have made the capital mistake of having gotten a PhD in computer science instead.... :cry: ...and, no, I'm not kidding when I'm saying it like that. 

So now I'm trying as good as I can to make up for all the lost time and am enjoying the learning experience tremendously. Ultimately I hope I will be able to write/produce music at least for ads, hopefully for short-films and video games, and if the little fairy with that sparkly wand came bumbling along, I'd ask for an opportunity to score movies. Yes, I did see the ridiculously long line, yes, I did take a number, yes, I do feel pretty hopelessly discouraged and intimidated, but no, I actually truly don't give a rat's @$% about the lottery-like odds, and, no, I can't "just go do what I've learned and forget about that music nonsense".

I look forward to learning as much as I can from all those wonderfully talented, knowledgable, experienced people on this forum, and hope that there will be opportunities for me to contribute something in return.


Thanks for reading my introduction and 
best regards from Berlin

Philipp | "Phrosty"


_P.S. Daniel James, thank you very much for all your fantastic clips (youtube) and pointing out this forum in one of your interviews. That is how I found out about this site!_

P.P.S. Maybe it's a good idea for people to post their setup in their introduction, so I'll just edit it in here:

Windows 7 Pro, Intel 3.8Ghz Quad, 16 GB DD3-1600
Pro Tools 11
MBox Pro 3 (Firewire)
MAudio Oxygen 88 keys
Genelec 8040a


----------



## TMRodrigues (Dec 12, 2013)

Welcome Phrosty!

I'm digging your let's-make-this-life-count-doing-what-we-love kind of atitude!

I sincerely hope you will conquer your objectives and much more.

Just a friendly support from someone who would also love to start making a living with music.


----------



## Phrosty (Dec 12, 2013)

TM

thanks for your kind and supportive response. It's all a bit scary really but I'm feeling more and more that I don't really have a choice...and that, in a way, is a very liberating feeling, actually. 

On a completely unrelated side note: where in Portugal do you live? I was in Lisbon 4 years ago for a conference and loved the week I spent. Pasteis de Belem, Bacalao, friendly people, and that awesome bar up on a hill where you could sit outside in the warm summer nights and look across the city. It was wonderful.

All the best from Berlin 
O incrível Phrosty :D


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Dec 12, 2013)

Hey Phrosty . Welcome to V.I , where you can learn something new every day , and feel the need to buy a new sample library every day , just too many amazing developers out there


----------



## Phrosty (Dec 12, 2013)

SymphonicSamples

thanks for the welcome! 
Arrgh.... I need LESS incentive to buy moaaar libraries... not more!! :-D


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 12, 2013)

Hallo Phillip

...it is the journey that counts...

Perhaps you enjoy such analysis:

http://www.filmmusicnotes.com/john-williams-themes-part-1-the-force-theme/

Best
Georg


----------



## Phrosty (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey Georg

thanks for your message and the link. I absolutely love articles like that and will read it very thoroughly! So much knowledge out there, so little time during our lives...

Cheers
Philipp


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 13, 2013)

Phrosty @ Fri Dec 13 said:


> I absolutely love articles like that ...



You're welcome.

http://www.slideshare.net/bastian_schick/die-filmmusik-von-john-williams-aspekte-der-instrumentation-masterarbeit-bastian-schick

http://www.amazon.de/Filmmusik-Theorie-Praxis-Anselm-Kreuzer/dp/3867640947/ref=pd_sim_sbs_b_2

http://www.raffaseder.com/sounddesign/Filmmusik.pdf


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 13, 2013)

... and last for now but most definately not least :wink: 

http://www.amazon.de/Komposition-für-Film-Rockefeller-Filmusik-Projekt-Filmklassikern/dp/3518584618

mod EDIT: try using this link instead: http://tinyurl.com/l49crjo


----------



## Phrosty (Dec 13, 2013)

Georg,

your PM to me was empty (as is your last post here). But thank you very much for those additional 3 links! I'll read it all and check out that book, too.


----------



## TMRodrigues (Dec 13, 2013)

Hello again Phrosty!

I live 20 Km away from Lisbon in a town called Cacém, even though i comute to the capital pretty much everyday.

Next time you come over, you should check Sintra out. You only need to get yourself inside a train and you're there in 30 minutes. The Travesseiros of Sintra are worth it, believe me. :wink:


----------



## Phrosty (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh man, don't tempt me to book a flight right now...! :D But do make sure you let me know whenever you are coming to Berlin. There are certainly some delicious little gems to be discovered here as well!


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 14, 2013)

*I can not post messages anymore, why? HELP! LOL Hello Mods, please look into that!*



Phrosty @ Fri Dec 13 said:


> Georg,
> 
> your PM to me was empty (as is your last post here). But thank you very much for those additional 3 links! I'll read it all and check out that book, too.



Yep, very strange. I can edit it and see the content, but when saving, it appears as empty. Probably kinda friday 13th bug. :lol: 

So let's try again, I was saying:

... and last but most definately not least :wink: 

http://www.amazon.de/Komposition-für-Film-Rockefeller-Filmusik-Projekt-Filmklassikern/dp/3518584618


----------



## Phrosty (Dec 14, 2013)

Georg,

I see your plight! :O Good thing you can still post in the subject line. I'll make a message and hope an admin will notice. Hang on, buddy...we'll get you back posting in no time... :D


----------



## nikolas (Dec 14, 2013)

I'll notify Fred to check into it. I'm not sure if any other mod can do anything about it... Perhaps Craig?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi Guys, sorry for the problems. What's happening is that the amazon link isn't resolving. Georg invoked the command to force it to resolve whi...nd included a shortened url in Georg's post.)


----------



## Phrosty (Dec 14, 2013)

Frederick,

thank you very much for looking into this so swiftly and explaining what went wrong.

Cheers
Phrosty


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 15, 2013)

Frederick,

thanks in deed for releasing me from the virtual spirit world. :lol: 

Phillip,

this was the link I meant to share.

http://tinyurl.com/lnlms3u


----------

